# Planet Of The Apes (2001)



## stripe (Jul 2, 2001)

Charlton Heston told SCI FI Wire a little more about his cameo role in Tim Burton's upcoming reimagining of Heston's 1968 SF film Planet of the Apes. Heston played the central human character in the original movie, but in Burton's film "I play an alpha ape," he said in an interview. "Of course, I always play those parts: kings and cardinals and presidents and geniuses, and that's what I play in the sequel to Apes."

Though he had a role in the film, Heston has not seen the final product. But his experience gave him high hopes for the remake. "I haven't seen the new version," Heston said. "The first version was extraordinary and sort of was the first of the space operas. This was before Star Wars or Lost in Space or any of those films. It was a remarkable film, and I have every expectation for this movie too."

When asked if he had any advice for Mark Wahlberg, who plays the human this time around, Heston said, "I haven't seen him. I haven't met him, actually." Burton's Planet of the Apes opens July 27.


----------



## Dave (Jul 6, 2001)

17th August is the date for us Brits.

There is much more about this film in the other thread.


----------



## stripe (Jul 19, 2001)

*Planet Of The Apes Behind Schedule*

The Inside.com Web site reported that Tim Burton's remake of Planet of the Apes may be three or four days behind schedule. Fox is reportedly struggling to get the film completed in time for a July 27 release and postponed for two days an exhibitor screening originally set for July 17.

The press junket for the movie, meanwhile, has been pushed to July 20, just a week before the film opens, the site reported. "We were in the lab all weekend long," Fox vice chairman Bob Harper told Inside.com. "We've never done a film on this tight a schedule." Harper said the film is behind schedule mainly because of the post-production special-effects work that is still underway. But as recently as two weeks ago, filmmakers were reportedly
reshooting live-action scenes, including an opening rocket-crash sequence, sources familiar with the situation told Inside.com. In addition, studio executives also are said to have requested significant changes in composer Danny Elfman's score to make the music more heroic-sounding, a source told the site.


----------



## Dave (Jul 20, 2001)

That's just fine-tuning, you had me concerned there!


----------



## Asmiley (Jul 20, 2001)

Wow! Stripe! You seem Really into this movie! And Why Not I'm Dying to see it!

Have you been to our thread? http://www.ascifi.com/forums/showthread.php?postid=120048#post120048


----------



## thegrinch (Aug 2, 2001)

*Planet Of The Apes Movie*

:monkee: I saw Planet Of The Apes last Friday with ASMILEY.COM.
She is my girlfriend. I thought the movie was great. I liked the special effects in the movie. Mark Wallberg played great in the movie. It was weird how they ened the movie.Over all the movie was fantastic. Tell me what you think of the movie?:monkee:


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 13, 2001)

*Planet of the Apes!*

When I heard they were coming out with a Planet of the Apes movie I instantly knew I wanted to see it!  I used to watch the movies on Saturday/Sunday mornings when I was a kid.  I purposely didn't watch any of the movies previews because I didn't want to spoil my surprise!  And I loved the movie when I saw it opening night!  Mark :rolly2:  did a great job!  And Michael Clark Duncan was awesome too!  I've seen all of the "making of..." shows and the make-up is unbelievable!  I would have been so claustrophobic under all of that.  I can't say I loved the ending, but the movie in general was amazing!


----------



## Dave (Aug 24, 2001)

I couldn't find much wrong with it. The special effects and costumes were excellent (which goes without saying really, if you are comparing it to the original) but I also think the story holds together better.

* I'm going to SPOIL in this thread if it's alright*

Everyone here has seen it, whereas the other thread was about our expectations of it.

The timeline of the original movie series was a bit shakey, but this makes complete sense. I guessed some of what would happen, because of things that I had heard. I also knew that the space-chimp was going to show up sometime.

I liked the ending too, though I don't understand how it could happen. I began to realise what that would be, because I'd read about the filming in Washington DC.

When I saw it at the cinema and Leo kissed Ari, the audience where all going "Urg". Very Xenophobic. I wouldn't have expected that attitude. She was a very warm, likeable individual. No one goes "Urg" when they kiss Vulcans on Star Trek, Jaffa on Stargate or 'Blue Aliens' on Farscape, etc.


----------



## kelsi (Aug 25, 2001)

I might go an see it... would you care to spoil the ending a little more?! I'm quite confused with what I've read so far!


----------



## Dave (Aug 25, 2001)

Only if you are sure...

S
p
o
i
l
e
r

warning.

Leo is a pilot working from a space station somewhere near Saturn. He hardly gets to fly because they use Apes (he has a chimp called Pericles ) to fly the spacecraft. A big electromagnetic storm (read Spatial anomaly) arrives and Pericles is sent out to investigate. When the chimp disappears, Leo disobeys orders and follows, only to be lost too. 

Leo crashlands and the film then follows the original film mostly. We find out much more about the Ape society though, and there is an underground movement that think Humans should be treated better. Most Apes think that humans are too violent, General Thade just wants to wipe them all out . Ape religion fortells the return of Simeon the first Ape. With the help of Ari he escapes, finds that there is a signal from the spacestation and follows it.

In an ancient sacred place to the Apes, they find the thousands of years old ruined spacestation. Playing back a tape shows that they went looking for him and crashed. The Apes helped them to survive, but later revolted and took over. 

All the human tribes see Leo as a saviour. He is a kind of reluctant hero, who just wants to get back, but finds that he has been ultimately responsible for everything that has happened. There is a big battle between the humans and Apes,  which stops when Pericles arrives and they think he is Simeon.  Thade gets whats coming, everyone is happy, but Leo still wants to go home.

Using Pericles' vessel he returns through the electromagnetic storm back to Earth. He crashes a second time (Chimps are obviously better pilots) in Washington near the Jefferson Memorial. Only it is now a Memorial to General Thade. Ape police cars pull up and take him into custody. 

Room for a sequel??


----------



## kelsi (Aug 25, 2001)

Ohmygod!  Your last two lines gave me a complete heart attack!  That is such a good ending! Don't you think?!

But is it clear what supposed to have happened?  Has he just somehow slipped into an alternate dimension or something?


----------



## Dave (Aug 25, 2001)

I thought that it was a very good and original ending.

I don't understand 'Temporal Mechanics' much, but I love thinking about it. The end wasn't explained at all, you were just left to wonder, and I have read criticism of it for 





> breaking all time-travel continuity rules


 who makes these rules??

However, as I said the rest of the story makes complete sense ( in a temporal continuity way) whereas the original series of films did not.


----------



## kelsi (Aug 26, 2001)

I suppose physicists make the rules, but they must still be totally hypothetical.

I don't quite get the ending; do the apes know that he killed Thade, b/c surely if they didn't, they would just arrest him, they'd just drag him off to where the other humans lived.

Yeah, I haven't watched the original films, I was never really into it, buit this version is definately on my seeing list!!


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 26, 2001)

am gonna watch it tomorrow!!!
yay!


----------



## Dave (Aug 26, 2001)

I didn't mention about seeing Charlton Heston as General Thades dad, that was a good bit too.



> _Originally posted by kelsi _
> *I don't quite get the ending; do the apes know that he killed Thade, b/c surely if they didn't, they would just arrest him, they'd just drag him off to where the other humans lived.
> *



I may be wrong about the face on the memorial being Thade, but the words carved behind the statue said 'General Thade'.

Tell me what you think when you've seen it.  And maybe there aren't any humans left!!!

The original films were great. You must watch them on Video. The first one is the best. Read the other thread about them-- click here Not forgetting the TV show which I never missed an episode.


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 28, 2001)

*"Ending" confusion continues*

I thought that maybe Mark Walberg was an "alien" to the apes.  He came in on a space ship of sorts (could have been a UFO to the apes).  That's why they arrested him.  Just a thought.   

I really didn't get the ending either.  Before he landed, I thought that he would land and tell the humans on earth what happened and he would be committed...they would think he was crazy.   Obviously that didn't happen.. I did read somewhere that they filmed several different endings.  I wonder what the other endings were.  Anyone out there hear anything?


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 29, 2001)

S
P
O
I
L
E
R
S



well when he landed at the end and when all the
police and reporters came, there was no humans there.
i think.

so maybe there were no humans...
and maybe they DID think he was an alien as
heylynny says since they've never seen one.

i dunno!!!


----------



## markpud (Aug 29, 2001)

i've seen this film and quite enjoyed it, good effects and good sets etc.. The plot was OK, but I didnt like the ending at all. We all know the ending of the original movie, I think that was much more powerful and dramatic, the ending to this one just left me saying "huh??"


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 30, 2001)

*I agree*

I agree with you Markpud.   Much more clarity in the original ending.  And it was much more powerful.  Confusion and speculation was not the way to go here.   Just mu opinion.


----------



## Dave (Aug 30, 2001)

Okay, then ending wasn't as good, but you could never do something quite as good as that, and I'm glad that they didn't just do a remake.



> *Screenwriter Lawrence Konner in 'Dreamwatch'
> That film {Charlton Hestion's version} is best remembered for its thinly veiled political message and the nihilistic ending where Heston discovers the Ape Planet is indeed his beloved Earth. "This one will have a political message, but not the same one. We don't live in the threat of nuclear war at the moment, so other ideas had to be thrown in there. *



I think President Bush is working to resolve that though, even as we speak.


----------



## kelsi (Aug 30, 2001)

LOL Dave, I've had the same thought... 

How does the original end then?


----------



## markpud (Aug 30, 2001)

okay the ending of the original movie...

S
P
O
I
L
E
R
S
P
A
C
E

very briefly...after he eascapes, he finds the statue of liberty half buried in the ground. He realises then that this place is earth in the future...


----------



## kelsi (Aug 31, 2001)

Oooh.  Pretty good ending there, too.


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 31, 2001)

*Original movie*

Kelsi...if you haven't seen the origianl you should check it out.  It's pretty cool...even though you already know the ending.  It's kind of interesting to do a comparison to the current Planet of the Apes movie.


----------



## kelsi (Sep 1, 2001)

Well, I'm right now making plans to go see the movie...


----------



## padders (Sep 1, 2001)

i liked the film although thought they could do quite a lot more with it, typical problem is time. The whole plan to kill the apes in the battle did not make much sense though, it was only going to kill the first group who attacked how where they ever going to fight the other 100 million ready to attack - bizarre...

The ending.. um yes... wastn't sure where this was.. was it future earth? (hardly possible with only a few hundred chimps spread about across the whole planet and if they were still running round in police cars then hardly very far in the future... dosen't add up) so another planet type thing? i don't know but personally thought the reason they didn't explain it was because they couldn't. Endings where you have to think a bit are good but this one to me made very little sense.

Yeah the kiss.. thought that might get reactions but then how human did she look...  far more human than any other "ape" character.

but yeah liked it.. reminds me, tv program "The world's cleverst apes" is on channel 4 on monday at 9pm i think.. looking forward to it.


----------



## HeyLynny (Sep 1, 2001)

*Yeah!*

Great!  Let us know what you think?


----------



## kelsi (Sep 2, 2001)

...sigh... My outing has been postponed... figured I should probably start my hw... seeing as term starts in 2 days... :evil:


----------



## kelsi (Sep 3, 2001)

Decided to be really stupid, not start my hw, an go and c it this afternoon... :alienooh: Decided to live life the way I want to!


----------



## wikiberry (Sep 3, 2001)

GO KELSI!

that's the spirit!
who cares about the hw when there are
films BEGGING to be watched!!!


----------



## OMEGA_Weapon (Sep 3, 2001)

I thought the film was gr8 and i just wanna ask if any 1 used to watch the old ones on chanel 4 on sundays coz they were ace!!!


----------



## HeyLynny (Sep 3, 2001)

*Both?*

Omega....I watched something on the weekends when I was a kid.  i don't know if it was the movies and the shows.  It was definately the movies, but I'm not sure if it was both.   Sorry, my memory isn't that great!


----------



## Dave (Sep 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by padders _
> *The whole plan to kill the apes in the battle did not make much sense though, it was only going to kill the first group who attacked how where they ever going to fight the other 100 million ready to attack - bizarre...
> *



I thought about this. It did seem stupid, but Leo didn't have any choice. The Humans saw him as some sort of Messiah and were going to stand and fight anyway. I guessed that he thought after the engines fired and killed the first wave, the others would be more cautious, or even retreat. But also, if he could have knocked out General Thade, that might have done it, because the other Apes didn't seem quite as genocidal as him. Maybe he had just read the script though, and knew what would happen.


----------



## wikiberry (Sep 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *
> Maybe he had just read the script though, and knew what would happen. *


----------



## markpud (Sep 3, 2001)

hehe....

if they do a sequel i hope they explain that ending, cos it just didnt make sense at all, everyone agrees...


----------



## kelsi (Sep 4, 2001)

Well, been to see it.  Thought it was pretty good, altho the speech was at places waaay too fast; I didn't catch ANY of the names, other than Thade.  I thought Leo was called Liam!!

Naturally, being a teenager, I'm madly in love with Mark Wahlberg (in a mild have-nothing-better-to-do way) :blush: :kisses:  I think I might try to see Three Kings, I've been meaning to see that, and now that it has MW in...

Didn't *entirely* get the middle bit with Pericles/Seamus (?), but no doubt I will if I think about it...  As it was, no-one asked for my hw... :evil:  It *always* happens... 

Hmm... what can I see next?  Knights Tale?  Fall madly in love with Heath Ledger as well...


----------



## HeyLynny (Sep 4, 2001)

*Yum!*

Well, not just teenagers have the hots for MArk W.  I'm 31 and I can't keep my eyes off of him.


----------



## kelsi (Sep 4, 2001)

As in you see him constantly...?  I'm gonna go see Three Kings, he looks good in that... Thanx for the reassurance tho!


----------



## OMEGA_Weapon (Sep 7, 2001)

Planet of the Apes: Secrets Revealed 
* Silicon-enhanced chests and lips reveal that humans are not only "as innovative as they are cruel," but pretty vain as well.

* Wahlberg's neglect in removing his shirt through the entire film reveals his kinship with the teen demographic: BACKNE SUFFERERS.

* Fox Marketing Department determined that the ideal garment for a young ape's human pet is a peach-colored dress.

* All inflamed baboon buttocks in the film were edited out.

* Most extras were actually disgruntled gorillas out of work since the movie "Congo."

* Kris Kristofferson's surly acting style is a result of the neverending pain of "Millenium"â€™s failure at the box office. 

* The imagery of the Ape armyâ€™s red tents taken straight from biblical writings dealing with how women were separated from the tribe during their periods. (Charlton Hestonâ€™s idea.)

* Helena Bonham Carter's clothing came under-budget through some seamstress' creativity and Rue McClanahan's wardrobe. Her wildly trendy haircut however, accounted for %15 of the filmâ€™s budget.

* According to ape acting union, the "Ape" Lincoln Memorial had to be scrubbed down with monkey feces in order to get rid of foul human odor.


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 10, 2001)

*The Ending.*

Did anyone else reckon the ending to the new version of the film was complete rubish?
I just didn't get it.


----------



## markpud (Oct 11, 2001)

yah it sucked. made no sense at all...


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 12, 2001)

Oh good, it's not just e then.

I went to see it with dmalfoy, and she had this explanation for it, that I cant remember and didnt understand, but it DID sound good at the time. Ick. If I see her around, I'l get her to come here and post it.


----------



## kelsi (Oct 26, 2001)

Oh, I liked the ending.  I hope there's gonna be a sequel. Not entirely sure if I understood it though, but I thought the film was great!


----------



## Dave (Oct 26, 2001)

I didn't understand how it could happen, and I would have liked a better ending, but... 


> _Originally posted by markpud _
> *yah it sucked. made no sense at all... *


...that's a bit too strong for me, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## markpud (Nov 9, 2001)

if you can explain to me in any convincing manner how it makes sense and fits in then i may reconsider, until then the crappy ending will be my major reason for not buying this one on DVD...


----------



## Dave (Nov 9, 2001)

Temporal mechanics... never my strongest subject!

I can't explain it, but I'm a sure a sequel could.

Can I tell you what I believed happened, and you tell me if any of it is false?

Leo and the chimp went through a time warp to the future and crashed on a *planet*. The space station crashed on the same *planet* but in the original timeframe. The humans used the apes as labour to survive, but these intelligent apes evolved greater intelligence blah-blah, and overthrew the humans, reversing the world order. Leo arrives blah-blah. Chimp arrives blah-blah. Leo leaves through timewarp again. Arrive on *Earth back in our time* where intelligent apes are still in power.

One explanation is that *Earth in our time* is not actually Earth in our time, but somewhere else. Maybe it is the other *planet* further into the future again. The Jefferson Memorial-like monument could have been recreated by the apes from old records on the ship  for some reason -- they just thought it looked cool -- we didn't see anything else of this *Earth*.

Another explanation would be that the apes rebuilt the spacestation over time, launched it, went through the timewarp and arrived on Earth back in the past, before Leo arrives back. So they have time to change the past (as Leo and we know it) before he gets there.

Do you follow me?


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 9, 2001)

Nope. I dont understand that explanation any more than I did dmalfoy's  Soz, Dave!


Sin


----------



## kelsi (Nov 9, 2001)

Sorry, I didn't either Dave....


----------



## Dave (Nov 10, 2001)

More simply, Thade escapes, he was not dead, he follows Leo through the timewarp anomaly, but he arrives back on Earth not in our time period like Leo, but 300 years before even that. he has 300 years to build the monument and for history to progress in a different way to what we now it.

Otherwise, two more suggestions:

1) Write to Tim Burton and ask him to explain it.

2) Write a better ending and post it here for us.


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 12, 2001)

write an ending...might take you up on that one


----------



## Dave (Apr 25, 2002)

On the steps of the Jefferson Memorial, was that a statue of Ape-raham Lincoln?


----------



## kelsi (Apr 25, 2002)

Wow, it's been ages since I saw that film, but I think it was either him, or the main bad guy (ape) in the film?!  (Forget his name)  If that helps?


----------



## Dave (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm sure that it was Thade (the main bad guy ape), but that was just a joke I read.

The fact that it was Thade causes a problem to the ending explanation that I gave before (not that anyone understood it anyway.)

The spacestation must have gone far back into the past, with it's genetically enhanced apes and human astronaunts, at the precise time Leo and his ape went into the future.

But, I believe now that it would have to have been much further into the past than the 300 years that I said before, otherwise the humans on Earth would still be in power. If it was so far in the past, how could any of the apes still remember Thade.


----------



## kelsi (Apr 26, 2002)

Yeah, it was Thade.  Well, the paes seemed to think as well as, for lack of a less discrimatory phrase, we do.  And 300 years isn't that long ago ... How far are you suggesting they went? We can still remember Hitler, Napoeon, Gandhi, Ceasar, Cleopatra, Ramesses, Jesus, the Bog Man ... If someone is considered a hero or for some reason stands above the rest (as they maybe believed Thade did) s/he/it will be remembered.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *On the steps of the Jefferson Memorial, was that a statue of Ape-raham Lincoln? *





I can't quite remember - I thought all the "people" Leo sees when he gets back to earth are all ape like?
This made me think that what was actually supposed to have happened was that all along, the time travellers had been going back to Earth's very distant past - therefore the genetically enhanced chimp from the future et al helped elevate the intelligence of the apes beyond that of humans and therefore they evolved to become the dominant race on earth, not homo sapiens...

I haven't seen this movie since it first came out, so I am probably forgetting some important details that make my explanation totally implausable.


----------



## Dave (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *This made me think that what was actually supposed to have happened was that all along, the time travellers had been going back to Earth's very distant past. *



That's a valid explanation. The only problem is that the wormhole thingy that caused all the time travelling has never been seen by us before (in the real world) so I would think that it is a one-off event.


----------



## rde (Apr 29, 2002)

After watching the movie, I spent a while trying to justify the last scene; after all, the movie was great up to then.
I couldn't come up with anything remotely plausable. The suggestions made here are okay as far as partial explanations are concerned, but in general are too far-fetched, even for a time travel movie.

To encapsulate: the ending sucked.


----------



## kelsi (May 27, 2002)

does anyone know if TB is gonna make any more of the Ape films?  Was the film generally a success or failure?


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

ok, they are definitely going to make more movies with or without TB.  the movie was a success, and there's no way that i can see, in this the era of the sequal, that they would let the opportunity pass to make another one.  TB has said that he might not do another one, but you can bet that they won't let a chance to do another one go by.

second of all if you get the DVD for planet of the apes they have a little insert that shows the possible reason for the ending.  they basically imply that somehow thaid got a ship off the planet and when he went through the anomale time thing he just ended up back on earth at an earlier time than mark wallberg did.


----------



## triffid (Aug 25, 2002)

Ok folks, I can see quite understandably that some of you were confused by the ending of Tim Burtons movie, If I had not done the research that I did before I went to what this film then I would probably be sitting there thinking "well that was a bit ****" as well . What I will try to do is clear up some of that confusion by giving you my explanation of what happened.

Please bear in mind that this is *MY* explanation and not an official one issued by Burton. No, he's actually admitted somewhere that not even he know's why the ending is the way it is  . Some of what I say will most probably have already been covered by speakers in previous posts, that fact alone I feel gives even more credence to what I am going to tell you.

My research is based on the original the 1950's novel "Planet of the apes" by the French Author Pierre Boule (I highly reccomend this), various postings to a Planet of the apes message board and one or two historical scientific *theories* about how the Earth once was. To get the whole ending thing I am going to have to explain the whole movie. If at any point in this explanation I appear to trying to patronise you lot then please be rest assured it is not intended, I just want to make totally sure I give a proper explanation for everything said here .

*One last thing before I begin, only continue reading if:

A. You have seen the film already.
B. You don't mind reading the spoilers.

DO NOT READ ANY FURTHER if you don't want to have this film spoilt for you *.

So here we go.....

At the start of the film we have a Starship doing deep space research using various species of *Apes that have been genetically modified for increased intelligence.* A space anomally is spotted, they send a chimp to investigate and said chimp dissapears into the anomally. Leo then goes to rescue the chimp and he also get's swallowed by the time anomally. Shortley after this the big research vessel "also" falls into the anomally.

*Right, a little explanation here. Where this anomally is concerened, *what goes in first comes out last*. The research vessel appears first, 10,000 years later Leo makes it through, then a few weeks after that the chimp appears.*

The research vessel appears and crashes on the planet. The humans try to make a life and community but use the apes as some kind of work force. These new intelligent apes get fed up with this treatment they receive and rise up and dominate their human masters, so claiming the society for themselves. The humans escape into the hills to etch out a meagre existance. The apes mate with each other and possibly other apes already on the planet and each new generation get's more inteligent, so becoming the dominant species on that planet. They hunt humans and use them as slave labour.

Ok, Leo appears at this destination 10,000 years later, he's totally lost and crashes on a strange unfamiliar world..... or is it?

I think that Leo is thrown back in time to a very early point in Earths history. Now some would disagree with this for two reasons...

A. If this is Earth then why did it have two moons?

B. How is it that the land mass on the planet seen as Leo's ship is crashing, looks nothing like the continents on our planet today?

Explanation: 

A: There is a scientific theory that recons Earth did indeed have a second moon many thousands of years ago. What happend to it is anyone's guess.

B: The Earth itself was once covered by a single land mass, due to stresses in the Earths tetonic plating this mass broke up and formed the continents and countries we have today.

Of course another point to back up my idea is the fact that the apes were all riding around on horses. Now some might make the argument that maybe the research vessel had horses on it when it crashed. Well ok but let me ask this. What possible reason could you have for horses being a part of a deep space research vessel?

So we get to the end of the film, Thade get's locked in the control room of the vessel, the chimp appears and get's hailed as a God. Leo takes off in the spaceship that the chimp landed in and enters the time anomally. He appears back in his own time, lands on Earth,  finds that there is a Thade memorial in Washington as oposed to a Lincoln one, and that planet is entirely run by apes.....

So what happend there? Well, Thade somehow escapes from the control room, gathers the apes still loyal to him and entirley wipes out both the humans and apes who want to free the humans from there life of slavery. This alters Earths future history forever and Thade becomes a great hero to ape kind, this being the reason for the Thade memorial (The victors always write the history books). Thade then learns of human history, all their inventions and achievements from the data banks still onboard the research vessel, he gives this information to the scholars and scientists. Apes society slowly begins to model itself on that of humans and the apes go on to colonise the whole planet. Thousands of years later Leo finally returns to his own time and comes face to face with the result of eons of a planet under ape rule.

Phew . Now if there is anything that was not made clear in what I have just written, or I missed something out then please point it out. Likewise if you want to pick holes in that lot then please do, there's nothing i like better than a healthy debate.

Cheers .


----------



## Dave (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi, triffid and welcome to Ascifi, sorry I'm a little late with the Welcome, but I've been away.

I agree with your explanation of the ending, that's just how I saw it too, but the other points you made only raise even more questions:

The single large land mass on Earth -- Gondwanaland -- when this existed life on Earth had bearly begun -- even before Dinosaurs -- even before Fish -- and Horses have been around even less time than men and Apes, so that makes no sense.

Two Moons -- don't know about that -- but it is the moons gravity which pulls on the Earth's crust and causes tides -- maybe two moons would explain how the tectonic forces began in the first place.

Also, you don't have an explanation for why Humans no longer speak -- in the original POTA they are mute -- but it does explain why Apes speak English rather than Ape-ish.

edit: My apologies -- the continents did come together again later in the Triassic period into a landmass knon as Pangea -- still long before Horses, Apes and Man though.


----------



## RogueFaith (Jul 25, 2003)

Good theories everyone.  I was totally baffled by the ending and I had to search for the answer.  At least it makes partial sense now.  I just hope they make a sequel so that we can find out a bit more about what happened, and if our theories are right.


----------



## tokyogirl (Aug 7, 2003)

i know!  for real!  when are they gonna do that anyway?


----------

